# Question #6 - Identifying Train Horns



## LaRosa's Trains (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a few questions regarding diesel horns. Here's a link to a YouTube video uploaded officially by TM Books & Video, the distributor of the "I Love Toy Trains" series. This video shows a Norfolk Southern freight passing through the crossing at Wagner Road in Porter, Indiana. There are two different horns I've heard in this video. At one shot, is one horn a K5LLA? As the NS train passes through the crossing, I believe the lead locomotive is a GE Dash 9-40C standard cab diesel. Is the horn on that locomotive a K5LA? If it is, what type of K5LA is this? In general, what are the different types of K5LA horns and what is the difference between them? I like this type of horn on the NS Dash 9. Thanks everyone.

https://youtu.be/-A160LldYbs


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

LaRosa's Trains said:


> I have a few questions regarding diesel horns. Here's a link to a YouTube video uploaded officially by TM Books & Video, the distributor of the "I Love Toy Trains" series. This video shows a Norfolk Southern freight passing through the crossing at Wagner Road in Porter, Indiana. There are two different horns I've heard in this video. At one shot, is one horn a K5LLA? As the NS train passes through the crossing, I believe the lead locomotive is a GE Dash 9-40C standard cab diesel. Is the horn on that locomotive a K5LA? If it is, what type of K5LA is this? In general, what are the different types of K5LA horns and what is the difference between them? I like this type of horn on the NS Dash 9. Thanks everyone.
> 
> https://youtu.be/-A160LldYbs


contact the manufacture of the loco to get an answer.


----------

